# Marmoset Monkey Legislation



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could help, I think there might be some Marmoset monkey owners on here?

I'm doing an assignment for University on the Common/Cotton Tailed Marmoset Monkey, I know they are not on the DWA list but is there any other paperwork that an owner should have if they own them, such as article 10 certificates?? If so, should these be provided by the breeder at time of purchase??

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

No worries, have found out...just incase anyone was interested.



> _Callithrix jacchus_ is listed on Annex B of the CITES regulations in the EU so therefore no paperwork is required under CITES to keep or use a specimen commercially, although permits would be required to import and export in and out of the EU. Full information about the EU CITES regulations can be found at our website below.​ Regards​ Wildlife Licensing and Registration Service
> DEFRA


----------

